

The world's first strategy open world MMO game for programmers - jgillich
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/screeps

======
DigitalSea
Cool idea, but I think having to write a tonne of Javascript code to get
anywhere in the game or play it would get pretty tiring pretty quickly. If
you're a developer coding 10 hours a day, the last thing you would probably
want to do in your spare time is play a game where the goal is to write code.
Nonetheless, if this gets anywhere, I will still check it out and see what it
is like.

